# College Help!!!! =)



## Mylilpony (Feb 6, 2009)

I am new to this forum  , but it seems like all of you are all very talented and know what you are talking about. Anywayas iv been having trouble , my dream school is USC , but my counsler at school has told me i have a very slim chance at getting in , i mean i dont doubt that but i think i need an outside opinion so bare with me as i take a few lines to kinda present myself , and please please please i hope you all know i am by know means trying to show off ( not that i really have much to show off lol ) but anyways here it goes 
GPA:3.2 ( I have not taken any AP courses so far , but i am signed up to take 2 or 3 for senior year ) 
SAT: I have not taken yet 
EClaying soccer for 8 years , horseback rider for 11 years as well as taking an acting class for a year almost 2 now ( working on auditions etc) 
Clubs: Founder and President of my high schools equestrain team and club 
Film: I have made a few short films that i plan on submitting in my Application. I am also doing a program at USC for film this summer.I also am working on an internship at MGM or Pauramount , i got sort of connected with that. 
Community Service : I work at a animal shelter once a week and i have for the past year and something i plan to continue doing. 
umm hmm im at a lose of what else i need to put down , i will answer any other questions you guys have. 
Also not that it makes a huge differece and i dont plan on relying on this to get into USC or any school for that matter , but we are very connected with the head of the film department there as well as 2 other people who have a fair amount of influence on the school ( to put it nicely ).
I assure you my essay will be amazing and my grades im working on super hard to get up. Sorry everyone i didnt give you a whole lot to go off of , but im desperate ... let me know. 
BTW i am a junior in High school. 
excuse all spelling errors i SUCK at spelling and I am in a rush so no time to proof read


----------



## Rob the film guy (Feb 7, 2009)

if you have the people that work in usc write you letters of recemendation, or at least the 1 thats the head of the film department, then that will help drasticly.  but the thing is that most people that get into usc have a 3.7+ from HS.  so i say if you get that letter, give it a shot, worst case you get a letter that says your not in and your out a few bucks.


----------



## Mylilpony (Feb 7, 2009)

thanks for that. I will probably be able to get him to right me a letter at the very least , or even place a phone call. Do you think if i raise my grades this semester to like a 3.6 atleast that might give me more of a chance? also what do you guys think i can do to help my chances ??


----------



## AaronK (Feb 8, 2009)

You're an idiot.

Just glancing over your stupid posts I can see a bunch of typing errors.  Not small errors, but pretty obvious ones.  It's "write" not "right".  "Bear" not "bare".  And you want to get into the most selective film program in the country? 

Read more.


----------



## dragynally (Feb 8, 2009)

Advice 1: Ignore jerks...just do it---you'll thank yourself in the future 
2: those are good grades but if you can bring them up go for it
3:The internship and summer program will give you a great advantage

Hope this helps and good luck


----------



## Mylilpony (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank you guys for the help. Keep it coming. 
I also just wanted to add how truly sorry I am to those of you who have no lives and sit around correcting peoples spelling errors once they have already stated " excuse all spelling errors i SUCK a spelling and I am in a rush so no time to proof read" Im sorry your lives are that boring. Sucks to be you.
Anyways thanks again and please let me know what else helps etc.


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 11, 2009)

Mylilpony, ignoring them is important, not flaming them back.

It could be said that if you expect people to have time to analyze your information and give you an informed opinion, you should respect your reader and take the time to make your very long post coherent...especially when you're inquiring as to your odds of getting into a very competitive school.

It could also be said that internet forums aren't the place to be evaluating odds of getting into selective universities.

Either way, nobody needs to get fired up and flame about it...

Spelling is an important part of our self-presentation, it is worth the effort it takes to improve it.  Your disclaimer indicates you are aware of it.

Regarding your post:  you seem like a (statistically speaking) average student, so your application materials will have to shine brighter than the rest.

Or you can bank on your "very connected"-ness with Dean Daley or the other two people who have fair amounts of influence on the school.  Let's face it:  you didn't put it out there if you aren't planning on using it.

Either way, it's going to be your creativity, not your academics that will allow you to succeed in the program...nepotism only gets the door opened....you gotta walk the rest yourself...ask yourself if you can pull all those strings and still do well?  If the answer is yes, then have the parents call in those favors.  If the answer is no, then go somewhere else until you're ready, then transfer.

I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## AaronK (Feb 11, 2009)

Well isn't that cute.

I don't proof read any of the crap I post online.  And I understand errors happen.

Yours wasn't a typo.  It was using the wrong words.  

Idiot.

Good luck getting into USC. I hope their not two picky about witch kids they let in.  Moron.


----------



## FilmFanatic (Feb 11, 2009)

Aaron, you just said witch. I guess your not the master english teacher you thought you were. This forum is for people to ask questions and get answers, so *******s like you should honestly just leave. Please have the common sense to get on your broom (like a witch) and fly away.


----------



## hoohaProductions (Feb 11, 2009)

This is the most ridiculous thread ever. Film, I'm pretty sure Aaron did that on purpose, because he also spelled "they're" and "too" wrong in that same sentence... at lease I hope he did that on purpose. 

Regardless, I agree with Jayimess' analysis. You both (Mylilpony and AaronK) pretty much suck at online forums etiquette. 



Also... depending upon how strong of recommendations you get from your connections (eff you, by the way) your chances range from high reach to low match, IMO.


----------



## Mylilpony (Feb 12, 2009)

I just want to start by saying sorry for getting all angry at Aaron or what ever his/her name is although I think his/her reply was a little harsh its your opinion , I apologize and I am over that. Moving on to the actual reason why I came and posted.  I think I gave everyone the wrong idea , Im not counting on my "connections" to get into USC or any college for that matter , however after speaking to a few highly respected college counselors they said that " anything helps" so I figured why not put that out on the table , I recognize I dont have the typical USC grades partially coming from having a small learning disability , Dyslexia and partially because academics has always been hard for me , but I really and truly believe I make up for my grades in my creativity. I just would like an honest opinion or anyone who is willing to help me better my application because this would seriously be the best thing I could ever achieve  I realize Iv set high standards for myself but I think that is the only way to live , setting high goals. Anyways enough with this. If anyone is interested in hearing my creative ideas for film please message me or let me know I would LOVE to talk about it and maybe then you could tell me if my creativity would help my app?!?


----------



## dragynally (Feb 13, 2009)

I think we are all here to help each other so ANY attempts to be mean are unwarranted. Mylilpony...I wish you luck and just do what you can to be the best candidate YOU can be.


----------



## Mylilpony (Feb 13, 2009)

thank you dragynally!  I am trying to really build my application so ALL help is needed. Ok question , how do you go about sending in videos you want them to watch? Like movies iv made and want to send in ?


----------

